# Study Permit refusal



## Nando cruzine (Apr 28, 2021)

Hello Everyone.
please I need help. My visa was rejected. I am soo disappointed and sad. Anything I can do to remedy the situation.
here is my profile
I am a Nigerian by birth. Came to Ghana to study in 2017. I have all my documents intact allowing me to study in ghana. I have a certificate, Diploma and advanced diploma in international transport and logistics. I will be graduating in May. I applied to study in canada supply chain management. Post graduate. I have paid my first semester fees and also my mum is sponsoring me. She has a total of 28,000 cad equivalent in her account for my studies. My mum is retired and annually she gets 11k Cad from both her pension and rental properties.
my three siblings are in the United States. My elder brother is a Registered nurse and has a valid US work permit while his green card is in progress. My elder sis is a green card holder and she is a student My kid sis is a US citizen by birth she is also a student. Yet my visa application was rejected. Please I need your advice. How I can tackle this problem 

Here Are the reasons

Thank you for your interest in studying in Canada. After careful review of your study permit application and supporting documentation, I have determined that your application does not meet the requirements of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act (IRPA) and Immigration and Refugee Protection Regulations (IRPR). I am refusing your application on the following grounds:

• I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on your personal assets and financial status.

• I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on your current employment situation.

• I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on the limited employment prospects in your country of residence.

• I am not satisfied that you will leave Canada at the end of your stay, as stipulated in subsection 216(1) of the IRPR, based on the purpose of your visit.

You are welcome to reapply if you feel that you can respond to these concerns and can demonstrate that your situation meets the requirements. All new applications must be accompanied by a new processing fee.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

With 3 siblings already in the US you can understand how the authorities suspect you won't leave at end of studies.....


----------

